# إقتراح : كتابة برامج الــ Plc للتطبيقات الصناعية



## moat_asa (26 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لدي اقتراح كالتالي :

أي شخص لديه عملية صناعية يريد تحويلها الى برنامج plc يرجى توضيحها في هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله ساحاول كتابة البرنامج ladder و ليس بالضرورة ان تكون العملية معقدة .

وانا ادعو اي شخص لديه القدرة على كتابة البرامج ان يساعد في هذا الموضوع .
مع جزيل الشكر .


Moat Amer


----------



## mody_best1 (26 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (3 سبتمبر 2007)

i hope u share us your information about plcs
thank u so very mach


----------



## ENG_MIDOOO (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكر
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا


----------



## عدويانر (6 فبراير 2008)

*برمجة الانكودر*



moat_asa قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لدي اقتراح كالتالي :
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
انا مطلوب مني عمل برنامج لماكينة و هي عبارة عن roller convyer مع عربة ,و العبربة مثبت عليها انكودر لتحديد المسافة(ماكينة قص خشب) ,علما بانني سوف استخدم s7-300 plc و touchscrean و AC siemens drive لتشغيل محرك العربة.

فهل من مغيث؟

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عدويار (7 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
انا مطلوب مني عمل برنامج لماكينة و هي عبارة عن roller convyer مع عربة ,و العبربة مثبت عليها انكودر لتحديد المسافة(ماكينة قص خشب) ,علما بانني سوف استخدم s7-300 plc و touchscrean و AC siemens drive لتشغيل محرك العربة.

فهل من مغيث؟

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشجع الجميع فعلاً بتقديم تطبيقات صناعية وترجمتها إلى ما أسميه سيناريو تحكم, يحكي حكاية التحكم بأداء عناصر المصنع, ولنبدأ بالأخ الكريم عدويار, وأريد منه أن يحكي لنا ما يريد أن تفعله العناصر (متى تبدأ ومتى تقف) حتى نستطيع أن نحدد المدخلات والمخرجات في البرنامج
والله الموفق ​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 فبراير 2008)

كما أود أن أوجهكم إلى موضوع في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية عن الــ PLC والذي يحتوي العديد من الكتب العربية القيّمة, وإليكم الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80070.html
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## عدويانر (7 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في البداية يتم ادخال قياس القطعة (القطع) ,وكذلك عدد القطع المراد قصها من خلال الشاشة,وبعد ذلك توضع القطعة على الكنفير الذي يتكون من جزأين (مدخل ويكون قبل ماكينة القص والذي توضع عليه القطعة المراد قصها اما الجزء الثاني يكون خلف ماكينة القص والذي تكون العربة مثبتة عليه).

عند تشغيل الماكينة اوتوماتيكيا تتحرك العربة للخلف ,و تقف حسب القيمة المدخلة عن طريق الشاشة ثم
يعمل بريك العربة ,وبعد ذلك تعمل الرولات(السرعة العالية) حيث يتم تحريك القطعة بأتجاه العربة و عندما يرى الفوتوسل المثبت على العربة القطعة تتحول حركة الرولات الى السرعة البطيئة,و اثناء حركتها نحو العربة بالسرعة البطيئة تدفع القطعة ذراع مثبت على العربة حتى يضغط ليميت سويتش ايضا مثبت على العربة و في هذه اللحظة تتوقف الرولات و تعمل ماكينة القص.
و تستمر هذه العملية حتى تنهي الماكينة عدد القطع.


----------



## nami (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ...

أخي moat_asa جزاك الله خيرا على عرضك للمساعدة لإخواك ، لكن ليش ما كملت 

اتمنى ان يكون المانع خير


----------



## moat_asa (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في البداية أعتذر من جميع الأخوان على الرد المتأخر جدا

على كلا في حالة ان الماكنة لم تنتهي فانشاء الله ان استطيع المساعدة.

ولكن ارجو تزويدي بأخر التعديلات على الماكنة وبعض المعلومات الاضافية عن المعدات المستخدمة وتركيبها (ان امكن تزويد بعض الصور للترتيب المتوقع أو بعض المعلومات التقنية عن الاجهزة المستخدمة ).

دمتم بخير.

Moat Amer


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء التوضيح:3::3:


----------



## خالدالجزار (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكر
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد سامى الجوهرى (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع ولا تبغي غير الثواب من الله عز وجل


----------

